# New York Breeders



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I have a friend who is seriously looking into getting a Hav,but she wants to see them in person.
She lives in Queens,NY and I was wondering if there are any breeders not too far away.
She says she's willing to travel no more than 2 hours.
After playing with Duncan and listening to me at how great he is,I think she is ready for a Hav.
Can anyone help me out??
Thanks
Dot


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Dot,
I will send you a PM with my breeder's information. She does not have any puppies right now, but I think she is expecting a litter in March or April. She is in the Philadelphia suburbs so she should be within 2 hours of your friend. Looking at how cute Duncan is, I can see how your friends would fall in love!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You should e-mail the Greater New York Havanese Club. They give out breeder recommendations.

http://www.gnyhc.org/


----------

